# Something Different



## Firemajic (May 7, 2018)

I was playing with my gel ink pens when I did this bird... the first pic is just gel pens... the second pic is after I took a wet paint brush to the ink and let it bleed... I am not sure, but it does remind me of watercolors...

The bee is actually a tattoo ....


----------



## tinacrabapple (May 7, 2018)

Love the bee!  That would be a fantastic tattoo.


----------



## escorial (May 9, 2018)

Could be top dollar tattoo art


----------



## Firemajic (May 9, 2018)

Still playing with new ideas... I made a finished drawing, had my Brother make several  black and white copies of it, on heavy art paper... then I took one of the copies and gave it a watercolor wash... then added detail in colored pencil.... my next step is going to be to copy my painted copy... and add MORE watercolor... hahaaa.... I need to get a life.. right?


----------



## LeeC (May 9, 2018)

Creativity is imagination running wild  Don't knock it, it's the spice of life


----------



## SilverMoon (May 10, 2018)

> Oirginally Posted by *Firemajic*I was playing with my gel ink pens when I did this bird... the first pic is just gel pens... the second pic is after I took a wet paint brush to the ink and let it bleed... I am not sure, but it does remind me of watercolors...










This is one brilliant piece especially that you worked with a new media. I can see so much growth in your work


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 11, 2018)

These are beautiful.. how did you blend/smear/lighten
the colors on the feathers? Because they really do look
like water color, very nice.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 11, 2018)

The wasp almost looks machanical...a bot wasp


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> These are beautiful.. how did you blend/smear/lighten
> the colors on the feathers? Because they really do look
> like water color, very nice.




I used those cheap gel pens, from the Dollar Store... after inking in my drawing, I used a clean wet brush, and gently went over the inked drawing... the ink started to bleed into the damp paper... but if you try this, practice making some scribbles on paper, then use the damp brush to see how much water you need...


----------



## H.Brown (May 14, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Still playing with new ideas... I made a finished drawing, had my Brother make several  black and white copies of it, on heavy art paper... then I took one of the copies and gave it a watercolor wash... then added detail in colored pencil.... my next step is going to be to copy my painted copy... and add MORE watercolor... hahaaa.... I need to get a life.. right?


I need a love it button on her Fire, as I love these drawings of wasps they are amazing.


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2018)

A light wash of watercolor over a finished graphite drawing...


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 15, 2018)

It’s funny you should say that H. because I said those
exact words when looking at Fire’s lizards. It’s true we 
need a luuuu-vvv button.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 4, 2018)

Layers and layers of watercolor and colored pencil give this Flamingo her bold, vibrant plumage... I blended everything at last with many layers of white colored pencil... I am not sure if she is finished...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 4, 2018)

Each one is a finished piece in it’s own right.
I really enjoy seeing the proccess of each stage.
They’re all beautiful... I think the extra black is an
eye appealing contrast to the reds and oranges
and lovely schoolbus yellows.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you so much, Tuesday... it is always a pleasure to read your comments...

Here is a watercolor of a blue Parakeet... I had to use a lot of restraint to not use every color I have.. lol... his beak does not look right, but I had it all over his face.... I will have to keep trying...


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 6, 2018)

*Alcohol Ink*

To achieve this stained glass look, I used homemade alcohol ink... 
To make them, I bought Sharpie permanent markers, took the guts out, clipped the plastic around the cartridge and put each color in a separate small container and added 91 percent rubbing alcohol... let them soak for a few hours... all info can be found on Pintrest..

I used the ink like watercolors, applying with a brush, to blend the colors, I used an eyedropper filled with 91 percent alcohol, and dripped it onto my ink work causing the color to bloom..

These inks can be used to paint glass and metal.... and ceramic tiles...


----------

